# BMW Big Ben Vs Blk Market Mob



## Crimson (Jul 20, 2005)

I realize both frames are not only similiar but bot come from great factories. I also know the history both companies have BMW & S&M/Blk Market. I have a strong Bmx background and this will be my first DJ/Park bike that isn't a 20".

Has anyone riden the Big Ben or own one on the boards? 

I will go with the 22.5 Mob if I go that rought which is the same size as the Big Ben and specs on both are very similiar,

Thanks guys!

Crimson


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a mob but have no knowledge of a BBB.

Dont expect the mob to ride like a BMX but it is still one of the best play bikes out there. Awesome bike, though I had to get used to riding with a sus fork up front it all turned out pretty good. I come in at 6ft and went with the 22.5 as well...fit is pretty good and other grown-ups dont look at u funny when u cruise the streets on what they perceive to be a kids bike.

Make sure u get some chain tugs as the axle tend to slide in the drop outs.


----------



## Crimson (Jul 20, 2005)

Punkey,

Thanks for the response. I am not expecting it ride like a bmx bike nor am I hoping it will. I was going to include in my first message that I am a DH rider and recently picked up a 20" bmx/street/park bike-a 20 lb S&M Ltf-and it just doesn't feel right to me.

Stephen


----------



## DAM (Oct 5, 2009)

I don't know anything about the BMW either.....I'm 6'3" and have the the mob 22.5 and love this bike. Just went to a rigid fork and can't get enough of it. Light front end and no energy loss.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

^^^^ damn that's clean, purp and black is a killer combo


----------



## Crimson (Jul 20, 2005)

I think its actual DAM that is a clean set up. Purple and black always looks so nice. Very nice bike! It sounds like we are all similiar size. I am 6 ft 1 but I have a long torso. 

Dam what forks do you have on your Mob?

Stephen


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

Mine aint that clean any more but ill post it any way for sh!ts and giggles.

some in the building stages and the rest ...clearly used in no particular order.


----------



## DAM (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice whip Punkey! Blk and gold is classic.
Thanks Stephen. The fork is a DMR Trail blade 20mm through axle. It's there Super strong DJ fork. Just put it on last Monday and rode a couple of pump tracks, skate park and yesterday rode some trails (dirt jumps). I've been grinning form ear to ear all week! So fast smooth and light.


----------



## Crimson (Jul 20, 2005)

Did someone say Gold?? 

Well done also!

Stephen


----------



## sammysmc (Feb 13, 2007)

One thing to keep in mind is MOB frames are $500 on ebay and BBB are hard to find and $$$.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Scored this a little while ago, in a trade for an item I paid $300 for.
22" TT. Put wider bars and a diff. seat on it recently, it rides pretty nice.
The CS length is a little long after riding an NS Majesty @ 15", but it still feels pretty good.


----------



## Crimson (Jul 20, 2005)

Sammy,

Thx for the input I know the difference in price luckily I have connections to both companies through the shop I am sponsored by. The difference in cost even at retail is less than you think.

Stephen


----------



## Crimson (Jul 20, 2005)

My Beemer will be here in two weeks. They are welding on Iscg tabs for me.

Stephen


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

I'm a lifelong BMXer and the LTF doesn't feel right to me either. Get something a bit longer and mellower, like an S&M Stricker or Terrible One Barcode and enjoy......


----------



## Crimson (Jul 20, 2005)

This was actually my first 20" outside of my Vintage collection since I retired in 93. It is a great bike it is just 20" doesn't feel right to me. Part of it is length since I was riding a 22" + top tube bike in the early 90's the rest is I am used to a larger bike now having ridden 26" for so long.

Stephen


----------

